# [ CFT ] Need help in testing the program Cinelerra.



## fidaj (Nov 17, 2011)

[ This is a continuation of Thread 10112 -- Mod. ]

Port native Cinelerra can be downloaded at the following link:
http://svn.bluelife.at/index.cgi/blueports/browse/multimedia/cinelerra-devel/


```
svn co http://svn.bluelife.at/projects/blueports/multimedia/cinelerra-devel
```

Thanks!


----------



## fidaj (Nov 17, 2011)

If someone have problems with access to the svn
Here's the archive port - the same revision (r1403) and that in svn at the present moment ...


----------



## OH (Nov 17, 2011)

x264 is at 116 right now, having 115 in the Makefile breaks the build. You might want to fore-go checking a specific version, unless you want to keep chasing the ports you depend upon. Or specify a range until you feel comfortable everyone has the version they need to.

You might want to add a message at the end to warn people that they need a (much) higher shmmax setting than default to run this program. Cinelerra itself gave instructions to do this, but showed the 'linux'-way of issuing [CMD=""]sysctl -w[/CMD]

The program itself is not ready for production, to say it mildly. Errors, slow and constant crashing for starters. Is it stable on your system?


----------



## fidaj (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks!


			
				OH said:
			
		

> Is it stable on your system?



No,  so I need help in identifying bugs.


----------

